# Happy Model3-ween!!



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Howdy folks,
Thought some of you might get a kick out of the pumpkin I carved up this year...










Have a good one!!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Howdy folks,
> Thought some of you might get a kick out of the pumpkin I carved up this year...
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent!!!


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

@Mad Hungarian GR☰AT PUMPKIN!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe Tesla will make the ≡ in pumpkin orange.


----------

